

Rms is no longer the maintainer of Emacs - rms
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2008-02/msg02140.html

======
davidw
That's pretty good news. He's not really in it 100%, and some new blood will
help it move along faster.

------
systems
i vote for paul graham to take the torch and replace elisp with arc

on a more serious note, my main problem with elisp was that why would i spend
any time at all learning a non-general purpose language (and elisp is not sql)

learning a language really is a big investement of time and effort, why waste
it on elisp

scite uses lua, but at least lua can be used in many other different places,

it really goes against lisp minimalist approach for doing things

what i liked most about lisp, is that, you learn few basics, with which you
can build anything!

so you focus more on doing, and less on learning kinda the opposite of perl
where you spend too much time learning the language

so elisp is just excess baggage! elisp is a bit more attractive than vimscript
for example, but still a lot less attractive than ...lua

~~~
serhei
"Switching editors is just as hard as switching languages:"
<http://codeulate.com/?p=12>

~~~
systems
nice link thanks

